# Seat Bolster 'bulking up' using expanding foam or other repair method?



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Hi guys n gals.

just got myself some Impreza WRX seats for the Impreza Sport - but the seat bolster (driver's side) on the base part is a bit on the soft and worn side.

Has anyone used builders expanding foam as a repair method - i.e. injecting it in through somewhere into the middle of the worn foam inside?

Or, is there a way of doing an 'in-situ' repair/improvement that doesn't involve dismantling?

Seats have come up like new with a clean, but the bolster is a bit on the soft side on the driver's seat - basically - it's a 14 year old seat in need of TLC.

Any ideas appreciated.

Impster


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

anyone - surely someone here knows a good temporary fix?


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Think your best option might be to keep en eye out for a scrap yard breaking an Impreza and get a replacement seat foam from them. 

Dunno if expanding foam would react with / knacker the seat fabric / set in a lumpy fashion?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I think expanding foam would create a big mess within the seat and end up going everywhere. Back in my youth when the XR3i's were out, mine did exactly the same and it turned out that the foam bolster that covered the seat frame had broken in half. I just popped in to a local coach trimmer and they fixed it in situ for £30. You can buy pieces of foam from a lot of upholstery suppliers and then just cut it to shape with an electric carving knife and pop in in place. You may well need to take the seat out the car to get access underneath to lift the fabric up, but it will only be held in by 4 bolts, so its not a big job.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

thanks jezza and deanoecosse - basically, seats are old, but have come up good - just that the bolster is dying on the right hand side of the seat base (most Impreza WRX seats go here), so am still hoping for a 'quick fix' as a temporary measure. Any more ideas folks?


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i would suggest your local trimmer too! they do a lot of this type of thing and is the seats not in the imp then its even easier!!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

thanks. anyone know a trimmer in mid-wales?

Preferably with a 'while you wait service' lol!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive had okay results with stuff called flocking...its like white fluffy stuff from an upholstry shop , looks like santa beard kinda thing

you would need to dismantle that part of the seat and stuff it into the hole then layer a patch over the repair...car seats are pretty easy to take apart really

if its a nice car and you plan to keep it, id advise you pay a trimmer . it should cost around £40 and they will (should) make a near new repair of it


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Expanding foam sets reletivly hard so could be a might un comfy,theres also the chance if whilst it's being injected it could ouze through the seat fabric and you dont want that,best bet is like others have said go see an upholsterer


----------

